# Leg of Lamb came out wonderful



## register1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Leg of lamb - bone in

Fennel seeds added a nice flavor

Mustard rub

Equal parts:
Brown sugar 
Chili powder
Paprika
Garlic powder

To taste:
Salt, pepper
Fennel seeds

IT 140 wrap and rest 1-1/2 hrs

Hickory chunks
2 1/2 hrs 70* outside

View media item 419664












image.jpg



__ register1
__ Aug 22, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks really good to me....   Thumbs Up


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd say you nailed it!

:thumb1:


----------



## disco (Aug 22, 2015)

Great looking lamb!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 22, 2015)

Fantastic! 

POINTS for that sliced Qview!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful! And the fennel & paprika sound so fantastic as perfect touches too! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moec (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks great. I'm not big fan of lamb normally, but that changes when chops are cooked on a wood fire.  I may have to give this a try.


----------



## mummel (Sep 9, 2015)

Very nice.  Im going to try this hopefully next weekend.  Seems like a simple process no?


----------



## mummel (Sep 9, 2015)

Is the lamb leg the shoulder + leg?


----------



## floridasteve (Sep 9, 2015)

:points:
For inspiring me to try something new!


----------



## meridianomrebel (Sep 10, 2015)

That looks amazing! I'm gonna have to give that a shot.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 12, 2015)

Going to have to check prices while I'm at the store today. That does look good!


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks great! Lamb is usually scarce and expensive here; the mainstream groceries don't carry much of it. However we do have some halal markets with lamb and goat.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeah, Bluewhisper it's the same here in Indianapolis. Every now and then you see lambchops and they're pricy. 
I have a co-worker who raises goats. I wonder what the Missus would say if I brought a goat leg home! [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## smokinshixa (Sep 13, 2015)

Excellant..inspiration for me to give that a try next weekend


----------



## register1 (Feb 8, 2016)

The rack of lamb (another thread) is so easy I don't anticipate doing it on the grill or in the oven again. Smoking it was effortless and perfect medium inside.


----------



## register1 (Feb 8, 2016)

mummel


Yes the shoulder and leg.  I think this is the only way I will work with lamb because it is so effortless.  I get them on discount at the store when they go into the reduced pile.  I really want to try a boneless leg next.  The rack of lamb smoked is also effortless.


----------

